# Geliebt, verdammt, vergötter - Photoshop.



## Controll (9. März 2003)

Hilfe !

Ich benutz Photoshop (V.7) nun schon seit ca. einem Halben Jahr.
Ich bekomm damit relativ gut aussehende Website Layouts hin (siehe: www.gwds-network.org & www.pixelwarz.net) jedoch schaff ich es nicht einfachste geometrische Varabläufe/Verläufe/Kreisbögen/Gitternetze/... hinzubekommen.

Was mache ich falsch ?! - Was geht da in meinem Kopf falsch vor sich ?

Wo muss ich da ansetzen ? - Hat jemand einfachste geometrie Tutorials für mich ? (Begonnen bei Gitternetzten bis hin zu 3d Kugelnetzen, bzw. Ringen, die um einen Körper (meinetwegen ne Kugel) kreisen ...)

Damit ihr mich evtl. noch ein bisschen besser versteht hab ich mal hier, hier und hier Beispiele für euch. - Wie komm ich an solche effekte, die das Gesammtbild sozusagen untermalen, bzw. das Hauptmotiv darstellen ?

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, euer Controll.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. März 2003)

> Wo muss ich da ansetzen ? - Hat jemand einfachste geometrie Tutorials für mich ? (Begonnen bei Gitternetzten bis hin zu 3d Kugelnetzen, bzw. Ringen, die um einen Körper (meinetwegen ne Kugel) kreisen ...)



schonmal bei google oder hier nach diesen stichwörtern gesucht?


----------



## Controll (9. März 2003)

*[...]*

Ja, aber das sind fast alles 2d Tutorials.
Und das, was ich suche is ja wohl eindeutig 3d, oder ?

Blendeffekte - Farbüberläufe - ...

Ich find einfach nix passendes. - Weiß nun mittlerweile, wie ich gitternetzkugeln mach, aber die sehen immer noch total inakzeptabel aus.

Siehe: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bei der hier fehlt zum Beispiel noch der Rand. - In alle Tutorials, die ich bisher gefunden hab, is da ein Rand zu sehn und bei der hier sieht es aus, wie an der seite mit der kneifzange durchgeschnitten.

Deshalb nochmal mein Anliegen: "Ich suche realistische - räumliche geometrische (wenn möglich futuristische) Körper. - Die Tutorials dazu selbstverständlich ..."


----------



## Precog (9. März 2003)

wieso sind die inakzeptabel?
die sieht doch schon ganz gut.

wenn du richtiges "3D" machen willst, solltest du wohl lieber ein 3D Programm nehmen, oder?
z.B. 3ds max, cinema 4d usw.

zu der gitterkugel:
mach noch eine in der selben größe, bloß das sie eben "spiegelverkehrt" ist [ich hoffe du weißt, was ich meine  ]
dann leg die ein bisschen veretzt auf die 1 und spiel mit den ebeneneigenschaften rum.
sodass es die kugel "transparent" wirkt  

cYa
victork


----------



## Controll (9. März 2003)

*[...]*

Danke für den Tipp ...

Das is auf jedenfall schon mal besser.
Den fehlenden Rand hab ich mit ner einfachen Kontur noch nachgezogen.

Wie bekomm ich auf so was jetzt noch realistische 3d licht effekte ?

Achso ... - Gleich mal noch ne frage, wie kann man ein gitternet in eine ebene legen (also vogelperspektive, nicht draufsicht ...) so, das es praktisch fluchtlinien sind ...

Die Gitterkugel jetzt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Nun noch reale Lichteffekte und da könnte man langsam drüber reden, oder ?]


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. März 2003)

Hi,

Gitterebenen kannst du ganz leicht erstellen.


Mach erstmal ein Gitter (Linienstärke 1 Pixel) auf eine neue Ebene. Wie du das machst weisst du hoffentlich.
Die Gitterlinien "auswählen".
In den Pfadpalettenoptionen einen "Arbeitspfad erstellen"
Mit dem Pfadauswahl-Werkzeug den gesamten Pfad auswählen (Mit dem Werkzeug das gesamte "Bild" überziehen.
Mit "Bearbeiten / Pfad transformieren / ..." und den Möglichkeiten dort deine Gitterebene so in den "Raum" legen, wie du sie haben möchtest.
"Werkzeugspitzen-Werkzeug" auswählen und einen Pinsel und eine Vordergrundfarbe einstellen, die dann für die Linien des Gitters verwendet werden sollen.
Neue Ebene erstellen, evtl. andere Ebenen unsichtbar schalten.
In der Pfade-Palette rechter Mausklick auf deinen Gitterpfad und "Pfadkontur füllen"
"Werkzeugspitze" auswählen und "Druck simulieren" ausschalten. Dann ok klicken, fertig.
In der Pfad pallette von deinem Gitterpfad wegklicken, so dass er nicht mehr ausgewählt ist.
Evtl. die neue Gitterebene duplizieren und das Duplikat etwas weichzeichnen, um einen leichten Neoneffekt zu bekommen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Precog (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von victork _
> *[..]wenn du richtiges "3D" machen willst, solltest du wohl lieber ein 3D Programm nehmen, oder?
> z.B. 3ds max, cinema 4d usw.[..]
> *



ich habe noch mal eine kugel aus 3ds max.
ich glaube, dass die meisten 3d element in den bildern von oben aus einem 3d prog stammen. also nich verzweifeln, wenn es nicht gaaaanz so doll aussieht 
[ich finde aber eigentlich die bälle aus PS besser, aba das is meine meinung]

cYa
victork


----------



## Precog (10. März 2003)

du hast doch ganz oben mal gefragt,
wie man so nen ring macht, oder?
Die Antwort...

victork


----------

